# Women's Hair Loss > Hair Replacement: Wigs, Toppers, Hair Integration >  Need your advise on hair system

## friscogirl

Hi I am 31yrs old and my hair type is naturally very thin. I do have hair but because of the nature of thin hair, my scalp is visible in the front.

Also, i had been losing hair for the last 6-7 yrs. I am looking for fullness in my hair and recently visited hair club to get some kind of permanent extensions.

I was recommended to go with hair weaving and the estimated cost was $3.5K.

I am ok with the price but i have the below concerns, will the hair weaving have any impact on my hair?

Also, Could you please recommend the places to get hair weaving done in Dallas, TX?

----------


## Artista

*HELLO  Friscogirl and welcome to this great forum!*
I really dont have an answer to what your asking...
I just wanted to say HELLO and ask that you stick around with us here*!
This is the BEST forum for hairloss and other hair issues, for men AND women!!*

----------


## HairLossHelpAtlanta

Honestly your hair is i danger of becoming thinner in the area you plan on getting this done . They will have to glue it in you will be told that it will continue to grow, but through out time that area will just thin more and more.  After a while what was once an option becomes a necessity

----------


## Dainty M

The same thing happened to me. I was told to go with the weaves, then braids... They told me it would help my hair to grow. A big lie. The weaves were so tight and caused these bumps, then pustules, then bald spots. I stopped for a while and my hair started growing back. then they talked me into braids. My hair got worst. I found this company Red's Kitchen Sink on Youtube. At first, i  thought it was a scam. My dad used the stuff and it helped him. I tried their Herbal Hair System. My hair is coming back. Not all the way yet but much fuller. I'm gonna start a post. Dnn't let them put it in tight! You will lose your hair! Get it loose. and get this Herbal Hair Souffle to help keep your hair.

----------


## ravinderpalsingh

It's better to opt hair transplant surgery rather than hair weaving because as you said that you are suffering from thin hairs and soon you will have bald scalp if you don't act now. However, The cost of hair weaving is very high than as compare to hair transplant.

----------


## Dainty M

If you opt for the weave, get a sew-in and make sure they use a thinner thread such as nylon and also that it is sewn in loosely.  There is Scalp Spray by Red's Kitchen Sink called Beaucoup Hair Herbal Hair Formula Scalp Spray. It is EVERYTHING. I purchased it on Amazon. Use it to spray your scalp in those areas. I'm using it now for maintenance and my hair is back full.

----------


## Lulupenny

You are probably better off using a topper or a hair system. Weaves are heavy and can pull your hair out especially if you are connecting them to a braid. I suggest you look at some other options before you take the plunge.

----------


## chases1909

I agree with some opinions above that you should better have a hair transplant.

----------

